
Can the West Learn from Social Media in China? - chanind
https://chanind.github.io/china/2019/08/24/learning-from-chinese-social-media.html
======
malshe
Maybe the title should be "What can Facebook learn from WeChat?"

------
remotecool
Wechat has no ads because the government uses it to spy on almost everything
you are doing from paying a parking ticket to purchasing groceries. It has
replaced cash in many areas of China.

It's also tightly controlled and censored.

I would much rather have advertisers trying to sell me something than a
totalitarian government using it to control my life.

~~~
unize4
Your life will not be disturbed until you use it to commit a crime.

~~~
victoro0
Or maybe attend a peaceful protest asking for political change.

